

Building an ecosystem & beating the mob: PayPal mafia insiders' story - skotzko
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/were-live-with-paypal-mafia-members-ericmjackson-and-jackselby-learning-about-the-mythical-paypal-culture-eric-is-now-the-ceo-of-caplinked-and-author-of-paypal-warsjack-is-a-managing-director-of-clarium-capital-httpamzntozgykn

======
etaymor
Awesomeness, sweet conversation

------
nickfrost
Great conversation!

------
drewbaumann
neat

